# Transferring Money From UAE To India



## susanj1990 (May 28, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I moved to Dubai last month since I got a new job offer from a company. I hail from India. UAE is unfamiliar to me. I've never traveled outside India before. But I'm getting used to it. Now I started to enjoy Dubai life. 

I received a salary in advance. I'm super excited to send it to my family.
But I'm not sure how to send money to India. 
I had used transferwise and Paypal to make international transfers when I was in India. Is it a good option.
Which is the cheapest option with competitive exchange rates?

When I searched about this on the Internet, I came to know about Lulu Exchange
, Have you used their services before?
I would like to know your thoughts on it.

Thanks In advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I used Al Ansari Exchange - all the bigger money transfer companies are pretty good - you just need to negotiate the best rate.


----------

